

Underhanded C contest - nyellin
http://underhanded.xcott.com/

======
bhickey
The contest is defunct. It hasn't been updated in two years.

------
robertskmiles
It's fun how these are a matter of perspective.

Many view the very fact that it's possible to write obfuscated Perl as a
weakness in Perl itself, while others see it as a strength. Similarly, the
fact that a piece of code can look perfectly innocuous and do something evil
is, in my view at least, a serious problem with the C language.

Also, I laughed at "Underhanded C Contest: The official perfectly innocent web
page for law-abiding good guys".

~~~
amatus
I don't think this contest depends on a serious problem with the C language.
The 2008 winner (<http://underhanded.xcott.com/?page_id=17>) could have been
written in any language.

~~~
scott_s
Indeed, what impressed me about that entry was it was a _fundamental_ error
that is surprisingly subtle. It could have easily been implemented in Python
in about the same number of lines.

------
scott_s
As others have noted, the contest is over, but there's no walkthrough of the
winners. The previous years have walkthroughs. I liked the winner from 2008:
<http://underhanded.xcott.com/?page_id=17>

------
camtarn
Cheers for re-linking this - I've was looking for this contest after
mentioning it in conversation a couple of months back, but my Google-fu failed
me (I was looking for "sneaky C contest" and variations on that term, but
never thought of "underhanded") :)

------
adg001
Along the same line (and not defunct) the Backdoor Hiding & Finding Contest
<https://backdoorhiding.appspot.com/>

